# Djarum Black



## guevara (May 23, 2008)

Has anyone ever tried Djarum Black ciggerets.I dont smoke cigs but i have just found of that there are some ciggerete aficandos who spend alot of money on cigs.


----------



## uptown_cigar (Nov 27, 2007)

guevara said:


> Has anyone ever tried Djarum Black ciggerets.I dont smoke cigs but i have just found of that there are some ciggerete aficandos who spend alot of money on cigs.


These are clove cigarettes. I had no idea people still smoke this crap.


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

I have a pack of them in my car right now. I actually enjoy cloves every once in a while


----------



## guevara (May 23, 2008)

What re they actually like? What do they taste like.Ik now there is alot of hype around these cigs at the moment.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

guevara said:


> What re they actually like? What do they taste like.Ik now there is alot of hype around these cigs at the moment.


used to in college.
they taste like cloves.
WAY more pleasant than cigarettes.
on the other hand the rumor is they make your lungs bleed.


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

They taste like bubblegum to me. I kept a pack in my desk drawer for a while and now everything in the drawer smells like they do.


----------



## fsjonsey (May 23, 2008)

Cloves are a natural source of eugenol, an anesthetic, so Djarums basically numb your throat and lungs as you inhale them. My best friend smoked these for about a year, he quit when he began experiencing cold like symptoms and coughing up black goo.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

OH MAN......I forgot about these...smoked them all the time back 10-12yrs ago with the guys at the bars and clubs...good times....never had any issues.





Shawn


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

these are awesome, I haven't had any in a while, but if I had to smoke something I was going to inhale, these would be at the top of the list


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

CLOVES WILL KILL YOU DEAD!!!! Also will cigarettes...anyhow, Cloves are actually BANNED from sale in many states because of how rough they really are on the human body...I suggest sticking to either cigars or nasal snuff...


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

i've tried 'em. taste good, but wouldn't start smoking them regularly


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

guevara said:


> Has anyone ever tried Djarum Black ciggerets...


.
*No!*


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

Dude. Djarums remind me of one thing and one thing only...my ex. Hated cigarettes, but loved to smoke weed and cloves when we were out partying. I had my share of them. Always heard they crystallize your lungs and I can't say that I would disagree with that assessment. Smoke 2 or 3 of them and the next day you can barely breathe. Smell good though. Better than my ex.:r


----------



## guevara (May 23, 2008)

Has anyone ever tried sobranie black????


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

I use to smoke the Djarum Specials...but more for taste...and hardly inhaled.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

Used to smoke the Blacks then i switched to Djarum Splash. 

The myth i heard was that they crystalize parts of your lungs (i guess where the exchange of oxygen and CO2 happens) and when you cough, they shatter.

Right....

The reality was that after 6 months of smoking, I was coughing up stuff that my roommate who smoked 2 packs of camels a day for 4 years wasnt.

Not good for you, thats for damn sure.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

If I ever smoke cloves, it's for the flavor and aroma... I smoke them like cigars though, I never inhale anything.


----------

